# silverbacks= problems?



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

27 by 12 silverbacks all around on a 650i good or bad?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I personally wouldn't put 12inch wide tires on the front for a few reasons, but if that is your plan then you will want to replace those axles with better ones first, then maybe consider the front diff mod and a clutch kit. (IMO)


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Agreed


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

It's all about thumb control on the axles bro, if wides are what you want go for it. But you will lose turning radius and the stock Brute tie-rods are kinda weak which will be magnified with wides on the front.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

ive always run outlaw 29.5x12's....after my tie rods i built with my big azz HD ends...im doin fine


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

ya i just want the floating and tires to pull me through the thick stuff


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

with them only being 27's you probably wont have as much trouble as the taller x12's up front.


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

front diff mod???


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

all stock


----------

